# Need Help With Plant ID



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

The look like iris but have seed pods that are about 2.5 inches long. Pods have several rows of seeds and are brown.
Thanks..


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Found it through google
Yellow Flag Iris..
Would like other colors, any ideas


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

I have these. they do need to be divided every couple of years to keep them blooming. Did have purple


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

These are at my wife's office and she has been getting the seed pods. We have at least a hundred growing in pots and plan to put by the pond. I see seeds on ebay in severral colors, will order some.


----------



## sassafras manor (Dec 5, 2009)

The latin name is _Iris pseudoacarous _and prefers moist to wet areas or could be used in water gardens as a margin type plant.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I don;t know how they will grow in your area but I made a mistake of planting them in my area. They were pretty aggressive and when I went to move them to a more remote location, I ended up hacking them out with an axe. They simply couldn't be pried up with a shovel or pick axe.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

where I want to said:


> I don;t know how they will grow in your area but I made a mistake of planting them in my area. They were pretty aggressive and when I went to move them to a more remote location, I ended up hacking them out with an axe. They simply couldn't be pried up with a shovel or pick axe.


Wow, reminds me of Giant Reed plant.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Highly Invasive.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

It wasn't even the fact they spread so but that their rhizome root system in a year had become so dense and big that there was no possiblity of breaking them up with less than an axe swung hard. I thought about a chain saw but running the blade into the dirt made me shudder.


----------



## jacqueg (Feb 21, 2010)

I got some already-dug huge hosta clumps from a friend and used a sawz-all to get them down to a manageable size. Saw did just fine, didn't bend a tooth. Might work for in-ground work.


----------

